# Shaw



## dave the wave (Oct 8, 2014)

another Dave Bagne creation.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 8, 2014)

very interesting! DISCLAIMER SHAMELESS PLUG we have a shaw motor for sale if anyone is lookin


----------



## videoranger (Oct 9, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 9, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> very interesting! DISCLAIMER SHAMELESS PLUG we have a shaw motor for sale if anyone is lookin




What's going rate for one of those?


----------



## Iceboy (Oct 13, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> very interesting! DISCLAIMER SHAMELESS PLUG we have a shaw motor for sale if anyone is lookin



Do you have a web site?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 14, 2014)

no and now im apologizing for posting the shaw motor was for sale,i was checking it out more and it turns out it is much nicer than i thought not to mention earlier......so i decided to keep it,very sorry.......for reference the last one i have seen for sale in the past couple years was $1800 firm......it was cracked cases and cylinder


----------

